# iPhone unlocked (again? - without Turbo Sim . . . )



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Check it here. Looks promising. Buffalo trip anyone? 
http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/21/mess-of-circuitry-unlocks-iphone-software-solution-next/#comments


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

My Turbo Sim arrives tomorrow. What will I do?? So many choices... :clap:


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

This is awesome news. If you read his blog they will release step by step instructions one week from today. They also think a software unlock could possibly be released at the same time.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

d'oh, have to wait another week. I hope it's not a hardware hack. I'm really not about to open up my iPhone to ineveitably break it. Here's hoping this whole Turbo SIM mess gets fixed and I can get one of those soon. Or there's a software Hack. 

Wouldn't it be nice to start September with a functioning iPhone...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I think I may finally take the plunge and make the trip to Buffalo. Just reading the forums on that link, someone mentions that the iPhone is covered by AppleCare only during the 2-year contract with AT&T. Has any Canadian user here had the need of using AppleCare for their iPhone? Last thing I want to do is get the iPhone, it's a lemon, and I just lost $600 bucks.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

MACinist said:


> I think I may finally take the plunge and make the trip to Buffalo. Just reading the forums on that link, someone mentions that the iPhone is covered by AppleCare only during the 2-year contract with AT&T. Has any Canadian user here had the need of using AppleCare for their iPhone? Last thing I want to do is get the iPhone, it's a lemon, and I just lost $600 bucks.


Everything is far too cryptic for me to understand. I'm going to the applestore tomorrow and not sure what to do....buy or not buy.

I'd like to buy if there is going to be a software based hack. If not.. I dunno..


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

Wow I've seen it also on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvJ1...cuitry-unlocks-iphone-software-solution-next/

and there is more info:

http://iphonejtag.blogspot.com/2007/08/full-hardware-unlock-of-iphone-done.html

Hopefully next week I'll report if Fido in the city works

Guy


----------



## surkhailkamal (Aug 27, 2007)

*iphone unlocking*

if any one is unlocking iphone in toronto il pay cash to get it unlocked PM me your email or ph number or call me at 416 609 8500


----------

